# M y l y n



## profi (7. Aug 2008)

ich möchte gerne für eine bessere teamarbeit mylyn einsetzen
ist es möglich das ganze auch ohne einen bugtracker zu nutzen?

am liebsten würde ich nur einen ort angeben wo das gemeinsame mylyn file liegt, so dass 2 personen drauf zu greifen können (webspace?)


----------



## SnooP (8. Aug 2008)

Ohne Bugtracker kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - was ist ein Mylin File? Der Bugtracker wird ja zur Verwaltung der Tasks benötigt - sonst macht das ganze Tool doch gar keinen Sinn... - und den Bugzilla kann man dann ja prima z.B. auf einem Webspace oder auch einem privaten Rechner installieren...


----------



## byte (8. Aug 2008)

Ohne Bugtracker kannst Du Mylyn nur lokal benutzen. Dateien sind immer schlecht, wenn mehrere Leute darauf zugreifen.


----------



## tfa (8. Aug 2008)

Es gibt Local Tasks bei Mylyn, die werden im Eclipse-Workspace abgespeichert. Bei mehr als einem Entwickler ist das meiner Meinung nach aber nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------

